
Show HN: Doka – A JavaScript Image Editor for Your Website - octosphere
https://pqina.nl/doka/
======
dang
You've posted many Show HNs in the last couple days. Are they all your
personal work? If not, you can't post them as Show HNs—that's effectively
taking credit for someone else's work.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18525231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18525231)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
octosphere
Oh sorry about that. I didn't know they had to be your personal work. Duly
noted

